# toilet waste



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

into what type of container do you put the toilet waste?
where can i buy one?
my ecovip 5L does not have a removable cassette waste container & 95% of my camping is wild so i need to be able to empty this waste when i return home into a receptacle which can then be poured down the loo.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Philbre
So where does the waste go to? It must be a tank or some sort. If so there is presumably a way of emptying that tank which can be done reasonably easily withoput tools or special equipment etc.
This being the case there should be a mean of either attaching a dump hose (to enable you to pull to a NH service point and pump it down the elsan or another type of drain off. If you just have a drain off (ie open a drain and gravity does the rest, then the waste can be pumped into anything to want as long as you can carry or roll it to the elsan. Obviously it should be covered if necessary.

i dont know about your vehicle exactly but it seems unusal that it doesnt have a cassette or porta potti type loo.

Phill


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

drcotts said:


> Hi Philbre
> So where does the waste go to? It must be a tank or some sort. If so there is presumably a way of emptying that tank which can be done reasonably easily withoput tools or special equipment etc.
> This being the case there should be a mean of either attaching a dump hose (to enable you to pull to a NH service point and pump it down the elsan or another type of drain off. If you just have a drain off (ie open a drain and gravity does the rest, then the waste can be pumped into anything to want as long as you can carry or roll it to the elsan. Obviously it should be covered if necessary.
> 
> ...


Im glad you answered this as I couldnt make out last night why you would want to put into a container.
The thought of it and then having to carry it in doors to the toilet didnt sound at all healthy.
Of coarse I had forgotten that RV's have a big pipe to empty waste.
But anything else how would you clean it out. :x


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

philbre said:


> into what type of container do you put the toilet waste?
> where can i buy one?
> my ecovip 5L does not have a removable cassette waste container & 95% of my camping is wild so i need to be able to empty this waste when i return home into a receptacle which can then be poured down the loo.


The Camping and Caravanning Club offer a facility to use their 'Motorhome Stop Off' campsite facilities for a short period: I think two or four hours, for a charge of about £5. This allows you to use the dumps and washroom /toilets / showers etc.

You would need to make sure that the site you wanted to use had a 'motorhome dump' and not just a dump for cassettes. I think that many, if not most, do so now.

Have a look on the Club's website at:=

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/

go to 'siteseeker and have a look at some site details.

Harvey

p.s. the sites close their washrooms for an hour or so usually between about 10.30am and noon.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

philbre said:


> into what type of container do you put the toilet waste?
> where can i buy one?
> my ecovip 5L does not have a removable cassette waste container & 95% of my camping is wild so i need to be able to empty this waste when i return home into a receptacle which can then be poured down the loo.


Probably easier if you can access a manhole. then you can use something like THIS

If you can't and have to empty directly into the loo you're looking at a bucket,lid and a clothes peg and plenty of "blue"

Andrew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I think i'm correct in assuming your Laika has a marine loo which empties into an onboard holding tank. As has been mentioned, you should also have a hose that connects to the tank and you can then dump it into most dedicated ground level motorhome waste points.
The problem arises when you have nowhere suitable to use the hose, in this instance it is possible to attach a standard thetford cassette to the base of the waste tank and 'transfer' to the disposal point or in your case down the loo at home. You will probably need an adapter to connect the cassette to the tank.
I'm sure there will be other Laika/marine loo owners who will give further details soon.

Thetford tanks available >here<

Pete


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

peejay said:


> , in this instance it is possible to attach a standard thetford cassette to the base of the waste tank and 'transfer' to the disposal point or in your case down the loo at home. You will probably need an adapter to connect the cassette to the tank.
> I'm sure there will be other Laika/marine loo owners who will give further details soon.
> 
> Thetford tanks available >here<
> ...


Oooh, are you sure about this Pete, most holding tanks have a greater capacity than a Thetford , so how do you prevent overfilling. Not really something you want to get wrong

I have some experience of this system 

Andrew


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

androidGB said:


> Oooh, are you sure about this Pete, most holding tanks have a greater capacity than a Thetford , so how do you prevent overfilling. Not really something you want to get wrong
> 
> I have some experience of this system
> 
> Andrew


Yep, I think I'm right as I'd hate to give [email protected] information  8) . Not sure how to prevent overfilling of the cassette but a previous post might explain it better..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-446246.html#446246

Pete


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I think the only way you could prevent overfilling would be to work out your rate of production, and empty it methodically every day or every other day so you never get yourself in a position where it could happen.

Mine has a gauge which tells me when I'm 80% full but I've then passed the point of no return  

Probably Pusser has a more elegant solution

Andrew


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hi Philbre,

quite a few of the Laika range have a Marine toilet system (not sure about the 5L). 
If it has the Marine system, you have the option of using a Thetford cassette to empty regularly as in most motorhomes, or you can drop the "waste" :roll: from the first tank into the second marine tank which can be discharged at a later date either by using the Thetford cassette or dumping directly into a manhole (with or without the extension hose if you can park near enough). 
I personally don't use the extension hose as I feel the corrugated plastic hose, even when hosed down, will still have "waste" lodged in the corrugations.

Laika used to provide a Thetford cassette but perhaps now you have to purchase one. If the Marine tank doesn't have an outlet to fit the Thetford cassette it would be worth fixing one to the tank. Probably CAK Tanks www.caktanks.co.uk or other similar supplier should be able to help.

Hope this is of use


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

"The Camping and Caravanning Club offer a facility to use their 'Motorhome Stop Off' campsite facilities for a short period: I think two or four hours, for a charge of about £5. This allows you to use the dumps and washroom /toilets / showers etc." 


Do you have the actual web page address, rather than the home page, as I could find any mention of this facility, as we always free camp.

Kev


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Kev_Behr said:


> Do you have the actual web page address, rather than the home page, as I could find any mention of this facility, as we always free camp.
> 
> Kev


http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/motorhomeservicepoints/

:wink:

Pete


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

There was a thread a year or so ago about an auto dump valve which for want of a better description worked like a muck spreader that farmers use. Seems it works only when travelling above a certain speed and atomises the stuff harmlessly, there is of course and override switch for city driving . :wink: 

Merry Christmas Wobby


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Please supply a list of the registration marks of those vehicles fitted with the atomiser system.

This is so that I can make sure that I never follow one too close!


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Our old Pilote has the holding tank type loo.
You know if it is full when the stuff doesn't go down below the flap in the pan :twisted: but actually, we just put a foot on the pedal as to flush and you can see what the level is with a torch!
We carry a Fiamma Grey water 23l roller tank (Thanks, Johns Cross) and we have a set of handles for lifting manholes. Don't often use the manhole option because although most people don't have a problem with us dumping into their sewers, very few people actually know where there sewage manhole is. Gives rise to some very funny conversations with farmers etc. :lol: 
A judicious use of our loo and use of everyone elses whenever the opportunity arises (even if you don't think you need to :roll: ) makes the loo emptying a once every 10 days job with two of us.
Best wishes
Patrick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

*MHS Facility*

Hi,

Do you need to be a C&C member to use the MHS facility?

Kev?


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

We've got a Laika Ecovip 400i with the Thetford Ecosystem toilet which must be the most brilliant toilet system ever fitted to a motorhome. The 51 litre tank can be emptied through a standard cassette which fits under the tank, or via the 3" pipe (plus snorkle extension if required) direct into a drain. 

If you cannot drain direct into manhole and your model does not have the cassette option then just put a bucket below the drain pipe and empty into it - slowly in case you knock the bucket over, or splash the wife!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

snailsontour said:


> We've got a Laika Ecovip 400i with the Thetford Ecosystem toilet which must be the most brilliant toilet system ever fitted to a motorhome. The 51 litre tank can be emptied through a standard cassette which fits under the tank, or via the 3" pipe (plus snorkle extension if required) direct into a drain.


Does the cassette empty through a separate valve or is there some sort of adapter fitted to the 3" bayonet outlet?

How do you prevent over filling the cassette, as I presume you've no way of seeing the levels, and you've potentially got 51 litres trying to make their way into 18.

Andrew


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

> Does the cassette empty through a separate valve or is there some sort of adapter fitted to the 3" bayonet outlet?
> 
> How do you prevent over filling the cassette, as I presume you've no way of seeing the levels, and you've potentially got 51 litres trying to make their way into 18.


There is a separate valve directly under the tank (which can also be used to drop the black waste directly down a drain if more convenient than using the pipe). The cassette slides onto a fitting on the bottom of the valve (standard Thetford cassette fitting?).

The short answer to the second question is practice - you can hear when it is getting full and then close the valve. The longer answer is if it is over full when you close the valve, and then the cassette flap, there there can only be a small amount of waste between the two valves.

The are actually two tanks between the toilet and the valves, a 17 litre top tank that feeds the 34 litre lower tank. Effectively it means when the top tank is full (a cassettes worth) you drop it into the lower tank by pulling a valve by the toilet. When you have dropped it twice then you start looking for an emptying facility in the next few days. In emergency you can even offload one cassettes worth into the cassette and travel with it full (it fits in a place under the van).

It's a great system for wild camping, which we do most of the time, but not as convenient as a standard cassette if you are staying on a campsite for weeks .


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

snailsontour said:


> If you cannot drain direct into manhole and your model does not have the cassette option then just put a bucket below the drain pipe and empty into it - slowly in case you knock the bucket over, or splash the wife!


We have had to use the bucket method when we have been on rallies that only have a holding tank or pit for black water. I carry a black bucket purely for this function when I know there are not going to be adequate dumping facilities.

We encountered this at the C&CC site at Cheddar earlier this year as the waste disposal was on an incline right by the narrow entrance that made it impossible to get the RV near enough to use the hose. (Excellent site otherwise!)


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

*Re: MHS Facility*



Kev_Behr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you need to be a C&C member to use the MHS facility?
> 
> Kev?


Not 100% sure but I don't think so. If you look at the list of charges for any selected C&CC campsite with the MHS facility the charge is listed without any reference to membership, and you can access this information on the website without going to the 'members area' Many of their sites don't require membership to stay on them although there is a 'surcharge' for that. Give 'em a ring and ask if really interested.

Harvey


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

snailsontour said:


> > There is a separate valve directly under the tank (which can also be used to drop the black waste directly down a drain if more convenient than using the pipe). The cassette slides onto a fitting on the bottom of the valve (standard Thetford cassette fitting?).
> >
> > The short answer to the second question is practice - you can hear when it is getting full and then close the valve. The longer answer is if it is over full when you close the valve, and then the cassette flap, there there can only be a small amount of waste between the two valves.
> >
> ...


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks snailsontour for taking the trouble to give such a detailed answer.

My interest is not one of idle curiosity but as I have a fixed tank I would like the ability to decant into a cassette. Unfortunately I do not have your wonderful 2 tank system, but I see now how it works, very clever, and very flexible.

Just one final question a I'll leave you in peace, when the cassette is fixed on to the outlet is it suspended, or is it arranged so that the cassette remains on the floor?

And apologies Pete for doubting your information  


Andrew


----------

